# Big Lick Antique festival, Oakboro, NC Oct. 15-17, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Guns, knives AND antique tractors!!!! It is TOO MUCH to ask for and it is all available here in North Carolina! Here is a link:

http://www.hinsonauction.com/big_lick/index.htm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Just a reminder that this one is coming up, and it looks like a good one to go to.


----------

